# There are Reasons I am Not a Professional Chef...



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2010)

It all starts with propensity to make dishes that probably are not appetizing in the ned but are a concoction of several ingredients. 

I am making a dish with the following ingredients...

Polish Kielbasa
Sauerkraut
Great Northern Beans
Apples

Seasoned with...

Cinnamon
Coriander
Vegetable Salt


Let you know if it is consumable...


----------



## Wayne (May 1, 2010)

Peter butter and bean sprouts pizza!

"in the ned" ??


----------



## Blue Tick (May 1, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> It all starts with propensity to make dishes that probably are not appetizing in the ned but are a concoction of several ingredients.
> 
> I am making a dish with the following ingredients...
> 
> ...


 
The kielbasa, sauerkraut, and apples would be compatible. Don't use the cinnamon. Take the coriander and beans combine them add the vegetable salt to this.

We call this Musgo- Everything MUST GO!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2010)

It was actually not that bad. Interestingly enough the cinnamon was completely overwhelmed by the other flavors. 

Man I love Sauerkraut...


----------

